# Rem 870 with Knoxx



## Coconut Joe (Oct 5, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with Rem 870 12g with Knoxx system? I want the wife to be able to use this plateform thinking that the Knoxx will reduce the recoil considerable for a petite lady. If not the 12g then I'll probably go with same shotgun but in 20g with reduced recoil ammo. Any advice would be appreciated.:thumbup:


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

My wife is 4'10" 90lbs and shoots a 20ga O/U with field loads with no problem...

I shortened the stock and put a good recoil pad on it. 

If the gun fits her right it makes all the difference in the world so far as felt recoil goes.


----------



## mudflap91 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a 870 with the Knoxx recoil reducing stock. I purchased a 18" barrel to replace the 24"(or 26", I don't remember). It reduces recoil quite a bit esp on 2 3/4 shells. Still kicks like a mule on 3" 00buck. Not sure if the shorter barrel adds to the kick.


----------

